#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  В Таиланде пьяных водителей отправят работать в морги

## Бо

Интересный способ борьбы с пьянством в буддийской стране.

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/04/12/thai/




> Власти Таиланда хотят заставить пойманных на вождении в нетрезвом виде работать в моргах, чтобы те смогли увидеть, к каким последствиям приводит езда в таком состоянии. Об этом сообщает Bangkok Post.
> 
> Ранее власти страны планировали просто изымать автомобили у всех нарушителей на время этого праздника, но в итоге передумали. Вместо этого нерадивые водители будут убираться в моргах, а также транспортировать мертвые тела. Правда, речь идет только о тех нарушителях, которых судьи признают виновными. Также они будут работать и в больницах. По мнению властей, это наказание в итоге станет сдерживающим фактором, и водители реже будут решаться садиться за руль в нетрезвом состоянии.
> 
> С 10 по 17 апреля в Таиланде традиционно празднуется Сонгкран (тайский Новый год). Несмотря на то, что официальных выходных в эти дни только три — 13, 14 и 15 апреля – большинство граждан Таиланда берут на это время несколько дней отпуска и выезжают из тех мест, где служат или работают, на свою малую родину, так как Сонгкран принято встречать в кругу всех живущих поколений семьи.
> 
> Массовое передвижение по стране на автомобилях, автобусах и мотоциклах вместе с традиционными для этого времени возлияниями ежегодно превращают 10-17 апреля в смертельно опасную неделю. По статистике за семь дней торжества в стране из-за ДТП погибает 2,3 человека каждый час.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2016), Денис Евгеньев (12.04.2016), Фил (12.04.2016)

----------

